
Show HN: Hordes.io Open Beta – 3D open world JavaScript MMO - johmar
https://hordes.io
======
muthdra
I get a black background on the world editor page
[https://hordes.io/worldeditor](https://hordes.io/worldeditor)

Console output:

public_editor.js?v=2939736:9148 Hordes 0.26.2939

public_editor.js?v=2939736:9152 Entering state: play

worldeditor:1 WebGL: CONTEXT_LOST_WEBGL: loseContext: context lost

Edit: nvm I get a black background in the game too T-T I can still walk and
turn the camera, though.

client.js?v=2939736:24217 Hordes 0.26.2939

client.js?v=2939736:24221 Entering state: play

client.js?v=2939736:24113 tried ws disconnect, but ws undefined

client.js?v=2939736:24116 connecting to game server: hordes.io:5002

client.js?v=2939736:5723 connection opened

play:1 WebGL: CONTEXT_LOST_WEBGL: loseContext: context lost

~~~
johmar
Probably an issue with WebGL2, depending on your browser, drivers, and other
minor things.

------
atum47
this seems awesome.

~~~
johmar
thanks :)

------
Codeebo
Looks great :O

